# Is the wall python be fertile?



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

as above! I think they're mint!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i think it doesn't make sense.


----------



## rehcsif (Dec 28, 2009)

I would leave the drugs alone!!!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

haha, sorry I need more sleep! What I mean is, are the wall pythons (woma x ball python) fertile?


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

oh ffs! someone close thread haha!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont think they are, and if they are its probably they only breed with Ball Pythons


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I dont think they are, and if they are its probably they only breed with Ball Pythons



Thank you so much for that USEFUL reply!:no1:.

That's great! I think it may be worth that I give it a try! :2thumb:.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

its difficult to say, proving that they are not fertile compared to proving that they are is something that you cant really tangibly do.
Bateaters were considered infertile with each other for years then some one went ahead and made f2 bateaters, this hybrid clearly has a very very low fertility rate with itself but it took someone who worked with them year on year to prove that they can be bred. As most hybrids either happen by accident or as a one off "what if" the work isnt there to find out how fertile they are or are not.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

ern79 said:


> its difficult to say, proving that they are not fertile compared to proving that they are is something that you cant really tangibly do.
> Bateaters were considered infertile with each other for years then some one went ahead and made f2 bateaters, this hybrid clearly has a very very low fertility rate with itself but it took someone who worked with them year on year to prove that they can be bred. As most hybrids either happen by accident or as a one off "what if" the work isnt there to find out how fertile they are or are not.


I thought this would be the case, as it will be with most hybrids. Just want to see if anyone has tried yet or know of someone who has, and what the results were.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

not into hybrids, but certainly interesting...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alan1 said:


> not into hybrids, but certainly interesting...
> 
> image


It's a beautie! It's it! Also a massive fan of the coma (carpet/woma)!


----------

